# Cops caught Poaching



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Scumbags! And on duty too!!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=157&sid=5734810


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What a weenie!
I bet it happened like this:





Its sad that people cant just refrain from shooting everything. Last summer I was hunting jack rabbits with a friend in southern utah and I saw something running through a wash between the tamarak trees, I finally figured out that it was a turkey. I told my friend to be careful because there were turkeys around. Just a few min after telling him that, two turkeys flew up on a ridge about 30 yards off and stood there looking at us. I told my friend that we didnt have licenses and not to shoot at them. Then the jack ass took a shot at them anyways (he wasnt trying to actually hit them, but shot very close to the birds). The guy just shoot at them to be an idiot. I was half tempted to leave him in the desert that day.

-Just a side note: my friend doesnt have his Hunter Safety and just recently started rabbit hunting with me. The moron shoots at anything that moves. I cant seem to break him of the habit. In some ways I hope he gets caught and has to deal with the consequences


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I cant seem to break him of the habit. In some ways I hope he gets caught and has to deal with the consequences


We need to refuse to take him out unless he obeys the law. He'll get the idea that we don't put up with that crap when he starts getting left home.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No kidding! I think he feels left out when we use our high powers too. That 17 HMR doesnt stand up to your sweet bunny bustin with the 243!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Bergy said:


> Scumbags! And on duty too!!
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=157&sid=5734810


These guys got off easy IMO. They should have either lost their jobs or at least been suspended without pay. They are supposed to uphold and enforce the law...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

What ding dongs. :evil:


----------



## utduckhunter2 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have heard of some cops up here in northern utah that have been shooting them at night during their shifts. but I dont know if the dwr are letting them or not


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

BAX, I hunted deer with a rifle. with a guy just like your freind, after he **** near shot me because he was out of control. I stopped hunting with him and my rifle 27 years ago. Bow only now. It did not matter what u would say to this guy, no matter how bad he was reamed out. he never changed, he's 62 years old now. still has the same attitude. if it walks try and kill it...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> BAX, I hunted deer with a rifle. with a guy just like your freind, after he **** near shot me because he was out of control. I stopped hunting with him and my rifle 27 years ago. Bow only now. It did not matter what u would say to this guy, no matter how bad he was reamed out. he never changed, he's 62 years old now. still has the same attitude. if it walks try and kill it...


I think it is so insane that these people dont realize what they are doing. There is a reason that we have bag limits, and seasons for hunting these animals. If we didnt, we'd be in the same position we were in when the buffalo disappeared... I really hope that everyone that takes newbies out hunting tries to teach that principle to their pupils. Chaser really helped me view things that way (I did before, but he really re-enforced it by example)


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I told my friend that we didnt have licenses and not to shoot at them. Then the **** a shot at them anyways (he wasnt trying to actually hit them, but shot very close to the birds). The guy just shoot at them to be an idiot. I was half tempted to leave him in the desert that day.


A few years ago my best friend from high school moved to Denver to go to school. We used to ride our motorcycles over to see him and the friends he had made over there. One time we all piled in his truck and drove up into the Rockies to try out his new rifle and scope. While shooting, we noticed a large bird flying across the canyon that eventually landed in a tree on the other side. The binoculars told us it was a mature golden eagle. I never talked to my friend again after that trip. I'm not sure why it bothered me so much, but I lost all respect for they guy after he shot that bird.

I don't like poachers, and I especially dislike the ones who have no respect for what they're killing.

As for the state troopers in the news story, they should be fired.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Petersen said:


> A few years ago my best friend from high school moved to Denver to go to school. We used to ride our motorcycles over to see him and the friends he had made over there. One time we all piled in his truck and drove up into the Rockies to try out his new rifle and scope. While shooting, we noticed a large bird flying across the canyon that eventually landed in a tree on the other side. The binoculars told us it was a mature golden eagle. I never talked to my friend again after that trip. I'm not sure why it bothered me so much, but I lost all respect for they guy after he shot that bird.
> 
> I don't like poachers, and I especially dislike the ones who have no respect for what they're killing.
> 
> As for the state troopers in the news story, they should be fired.


I dont think most of us can come up with a definitive reason why it bothers us so much. Maybe its just the fact that they have no self control, or the fact that they have no regard for laws, or maybe the fact that they dont respect wildlife. But one observation I have made is that once someone gets a gun in their hand, they either act like a moron and shoot at anything that moves, or they think before they shoot. I know that I have shot a few tweety birds in the past, and I dont wish to justify myself. But I am proud to say that I have never taken a game animal or protected animal without a licensce.

I agree with you though, these cops should be fired. Or at least severely fined. I dont think the fact that they are cops makes the story much more interesting, but being in a position of authority, they should have known better.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The story is out of Michigan and I don't know how they will handle the internal discipline, but rest assured if it happened in Utah, POST would most likely de-certify them and they would never work in law enforcement again. They did both receive a few days in jail.


----------

